# Äh...Füllwerkzeug macht komische Sachen



## tikiman (11. Juli 2001)

Als ich mache eine Auswahl mit weicher Kante...







Dann nehme ich das Füllwerkzeug, fülle die Auswahl auf einer neuen Ebene und dann sieht das so aus:






Das ist aber nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis...ich will eine "harte" Kante, also nicht diesen Weichzeichner-Effekt da drin.

Was mache ich den da wohl falsch bzw. was übersehe ich?

Danke!


----------



## drash (11. Juli 2001)

wenn ich das richtig sehe, nimmst du eine auswahl mit weicher kante, obwohl du eine harte kante willst???

ziemlich unlogisch


----------



## tikiman (11. Juli 2001)

Nein, ich will diese Art Weichzeichner-Effekt drumherum nicht, er soll die Auswahl einheitlich Füllen!

Mit "harter Kante" meine ich die Füllung, nicht die Auswahl. Etwas mißverständlich ausgedrückt...


----------



## drash (11. Juli 2001)

meinst du sowas???


----------



## tikiman (11. Juli 2001)

Ja, genau, also so:






Daß ist jetzt mit dem Rechteck-Werkezeug gemacht, was im Prinzip natürlich zum gewünschten Ergebnis führt...

Ist das normal das PS eine Auswahl mit weicher Kante wie im ersten Posting füllt?


----------



## drash (11. Juli 2001)

nein, das ist mit einer normalen auswahl gemacht. eine weiche auswahlkante bewirkt ja gerade, dass die farbe weich ausläuft. 
du nimmst also das rechteck auswahlsymbol und machst eine auswahl. dann klickst du auf auswahl/auswahl verändern/abrunden und gibst dort einen wert ein, hier 20 pixel

oder aber eben auch mit dem rechteck-werkzeug!!


----------



## tikiman (11. Juli 2001)

Ah ja, alles klar! Wieder was dazu gelernt würde ich sagen.

Danke!


----------

